# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Everyone is looking for a different experience

## Atravel

So by september, I should find myself on australian soil.  I know a couple people who have backpacked for long periods of time and it sounds fantastic, though by the sounds of it, they were more into hostelling and partying over anything else.  I am interested in doing that too, and definitely will but for me, im REALLY into nature, being active and i love camping... so i want to find myself in the outback, going hiking.

----------


## davidsmith36

There are very few things which are hard and true, indisputable facts in this world like the Earth is round, for instance.It also used to be believed that, after a few periods in early childhood, the brain was hard-wired.  It was printed in all the medical textbooks not too long ago.

----------

